# Novice having trouble with canter



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I've been having trouble with canter due to confidence. This is just about the only time I felt comfortable cantering. 

Please could you critique my trot, transition and canter. 

I am aware that the mare lifted her head, as soon as I get rid of the fear and she returns from maternity leave, I'll work on that.







Thank you for your time


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The two main things that I see is that you lean forward for the canter and it looked like you took your horse by surprise when you asked for it. Try to sit back a little and prepare your horse before you ask and about 50,000 repetitions Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if you're a novice, then that canter is right about what I'd expect. not bad.

with time, relaxation, and confidence you'll be able to become more relaxed in your body and not bounce around so much. start by putting bend in your elbow.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

LoriF said:


> The two main things that I see is that you lean forward for the canter and it looked like you took your horse by surprise when you asked for it.


I was trying to go for a half seat, which should be a bit forward? But not that much?

I took myself by surprise as well, I'm usually scared and it takes forever


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> if you're a novice, then that canter is right about what I'd expect. not bad.
> 
> with time, relaxation, and confidence you'll be able to become more relaxed in your body and not bounce around so much. start by putting bend in your elbow.


Will do, thank you.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Horsef said:


> I am aware that the mare lifted her head, as soon as I get rid of the fear and she returns from maternity leave, I'll work on that.


Are you saying that mare is pregnant? How far along?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Horsef said:


> I was trying to go for a half seat, which should be a bit forward? But not that much?
> 
> I took myself by surprise as well, I'm usually scared and it takes forever


You have an instructor right? Ask them.

I would think you should do more work in the half seat at lower gaits and work on sitting the canter (which seemed to be easier for you anyways).

I would suggest to think of standing up in your stirrups, straight, then sitting back down in a jockey crouch almost.

I think the "forward" part may be a mental block for you as I was wondering why you were leaning forward on your horses neck lol it wasn't even obvious you were trying for a half seat. It will ruin your seat in a canter.

I'm not an instructor but I would suggest to think of it as a "two point" you aren't just leaning forward, you are just standing up and bending your body a little differently.

As I said I would ask for a little more focus on that, at other gaits.

Overall not bad at all!! It took me a very long time to be really comfortable at a canter.

Yeah that mare doesn't look pregnant at all!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

updownrider said:


> Are you saying that mare is pregnant? How far along?


She was six months along when this was taken. She had her foal two weeks ago, and mum and baby are great


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> You have an instructor right? Ask them.
> 
> I would think you should do more work in the half seat at lower gaits and work on sitting the canter (which seemed to be easier for you anyways).
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

I know what it's like to anticipate the canter. My instructor used to say "ok pick up the canter when your ready." it was the WRONG phrasing. I'd continue walking adjusting my reins, trying to get bend, over analyzing and procrastinating... until she went "uhh... you gonna canter? I'm falling asleep over here.. "

The only way to eliminate that is to canter over and over on a horse you trust. Ideally if you are trotting, you'd sit the trot right before you canter. If it's easier for you, you could try practicing walk to canter transitions instead.

you'll have to fake the confidence until you make it.. but the good news is just by doing it over and over you're going to get better.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

If you were my student, I think I would have you cantering up in two point for a couple more lessons. Your lower leg and core need a bit more strength, but overall you're doing very well for as much experience as you have. 
Keep in mind I typically over-prepare my students, so your instructor isn't necessarily teaching you incorrectly, she just moves at a different pace.

As for confidence, I honestly believe that with more practice and more strength, that will just come naturally. 

You're doing very well!  A little more muscle on those bones and you'll be rocking it out in no time!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

While I was working as a riding instructor the policy at the place, and it was something that our boss (a very experienced horseman and riding instructor) would never tire of saying, that being good at sitting trot would make you good at cantering.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i agree with anrew. practice your sitting trot. 

when you picked up your canter, you leaned forward, your arms went completely straight, and your hips were pretty rigid. you need to bring your upper body back (not a lot or youll be too far back, just enough so your shoulder is over your hip, not in front of it) and relax the hips, let them roll into the canter. with a stiff midsection, your going to get jarred at the canter, sit back on your butt bones and rock those hips. 
the best exercise for that, is sitting the trot. it forces you to relax the hip, sit deep in the saddle and go with your horses motion. i often have students practice it without stirrups at first, so they arent bracing on the stirrup and causing themselves difficulty. but the best thing you can do is just relax.


----------

